# Snow camo



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it a waste of money to buy a snow cover for your layout blind or Willa white sheet pinned on work the same?


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

as far as i herd you can buy fake snow as in the stuff u spray on christmas trees and windows. and u spray that on and the u ccan just wipe it off


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you have alot of snow buy a cover. If it is just a dusting use the spray. Sheets have a bad habit of looking blue in the sun, and don't do well in uv conditions.

Rogerssportinggoods has a really good cover for a good price. It will not be a bright white, but will work great.

Walmart in my area has snow spray for 50% off, .80 a can I bought a bunch


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

ps- keep the cans warm or they won't spray


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's much better to buy a snow cover. They slide on fast and look great, unless you like messing with 25 cans of crap that doesn't stick on for chit! :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Like kelly said. If you hunt snow alot go with the cover, if you hunt a dusting of snow a year by a boat load of snow spray!


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Another good tip is to just buy a used blind and spray it white. That way if there isn't much snow one year you can spray it up to match conditions.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Nick Roehl said:


> Another good tip is to just buy a used blind and spray it white. That way if there isn't much snow one year you can spray it up to match conditions.


I did that and I'll tell you what my finishers sucked up 12 cans of white paint and didn't even look like they were touched. I still don't know where the paint went I watched it suck right into the material! I ended up using a gallon of paint and a brush. even then it took three coats to cover. But now I've got blinds in the trailer that are ready to go if it ever snows this year in NY.


----------

